# Libnodave für AS511?



## hera2006 (14 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

  erst mal vielen Dank an die bzw. den Entwickler von Libnodave. 
  Ich teste gerade die Libnodave.dll v 8.2 mit VB6 bzw. Excel VBA. Zur Kommunikation verwende ich zwei unterschiedliche MPI Adapter mit serieller Schnittstelle.
  Ein Adapter ist von der Fa. Process Informatik (relativ günstig) der andere von MHJ. Beide Adapter funktionieren bei Libnodave prima mit dem Protokoll MPI2 bis zu 115k Baud. 
  Diese Adapter gibt es auch von Deltalogic, IBH, INAT, und Träger…sehen zumindest genauso aus. Als CPU verwende ich eine 313C. Bis auf die Funktion daveReadSZL funktionieren alle von mir getesteten Funktionen in VB ohne Probleme. Da ich aber diese Funktion für meine Anwendung im Moment nicht benötige, ist das auch erst mal egal.

  Beim durchsehen der exportierten Funktionen in Libnodave.dll habe ich auch weitere Funktionen entdeckt. Dem Namen nach handelt es sich dabei vermutlich teilweise um Funktionen zur Kommunikation mit einer S5 CPU über das AS511 Protokoll.
    Leider konnte ich in der Doku zu Libnodave bzw. in den C-Quellen keine Deklaration der S5 Funktionen finden.
  Vielleicht weiß jemand wie diese Funktionen zu verwenden sind bzw. hat jemand diese Funktionen schon mal in VB benutzt. Wie sieht die Deklaration in VB aus?
  Ist der Ablauf genau so wie beim MPI Protokoll…

  1-Schnittstelle mit setport öffnen? ….Dann aber nur 9,6k bei AS511 oder?
  2-Neues Interface erstellen mit daveNewInterface…was wird dann bei AS511 für localMPI übergeben?
  3-Wird daveInitAdapter bei AS511 benötigt?
  4-Mit welchen Parametern wird daveNewConnection aufgerufen?
  5-Für daveConnectPLC ist vermutlich daveConnectPLCAS511 zu verwenden?
  6-Sind Lese und Schreibfunktionen bei AS511 gleich? Funktionen mit dem Zusatz S5 sind in der Dll verfügbar?
  7-Dann vermutlich daveDisconnectPLCAS511?
  8-Und zum Schluss closeport?

  Es wäre ne tolle Sache wenn man Libnodave auch für das AS511 Protokoll verwenden kann, da wir auch noch haufenweise  S5 95U und 115U im Einsatz haben. Dann wäre ja damit auch die Kommunikation zwischen einer S5 und einer S7 über zwei Com Ports möglich?

  Vorab schon mal danke!

  Mit freundlichen Gruß, Ralf


----------

